# Squat rack



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I've just ordered a squat rack and it says the max weight it can take is 115kg, should I go by this? Or can they actually take alot more weight?

Cheers.


----------



## Guy.B (Oct 11, 2008)

test it and you'll soon find out


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

depends how big you are and how big you want to get.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tough to answer

they prob say that to cover themselves..and it may take more but they dont want to get sued if things go wrong

why did you order a rack that takes sucha low weight?

you will outgrow it very quickly i think....


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would of thought you will soon be using more than the max poundage.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

fuk me, whats it made out of? butter?

lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

Well I got it for £95, reduced from £130 from Powerhouse-Fitness.

They had one for £75 too, but it didn't have the support bar connecting them up, and it also only took 115kg max.

If I wanted one to take a much heavier max weight I'd of had to pay alot more, although the one I ordered looks pretty sturdy....

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf314-squat-rack.php


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a YORK bench press at my mums that as a 200kg max load and it only cost 80 quid from Argos :lol: ..........125kg on a squat rack is fcuk all mate......

GHS


----------



## redgy (Mar 1, 2009)

From what I've seen of powerhouses bodymax products they aren't particularly well made as far as materials go, thats why they are so cheap. I personally wouldn't trust that with a lot of weight.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

115kg max is very poor...most people,their leg strength is the most increased growth and strength takes place and i would say you'll be reaching this weight load quite easily and soon...then what will you do when you exceed this amount...you'll be chucking out the quids again!!!

get something with a good strong robust weight limit...it will last...or just spend it on the gym membership and you'll be quids in with all the leg options of the gym!!!!


----------

